# Possums



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

I let my dog out into the backyard during the night time last week and forgot to turn on the light for her (and the critters in the yard). Unfortunately, she brought me a gift: a baby possum. It died. I buried it.

Early dawn today, I let her out and once again (dumb me) forgot to turn on the light. This time, though, there was some gray haze in the sky as the sun pushed its way out of bed. Once again, a baby possum was brought to me. I could tell this one was just playing dead and I put the dog in the house. 

Once the possum discovered the coast was clear--it was totally cute how it looked to the left and then to the right--it stood onto its tiny legs and scurried off the deck. AND WENT UNDER IT!

There must be a family under there. How do I remove them without harming them? I was thinking maybe waiting until night time when they were gone and boarding up the area that is open. Is there a better way to ensure they are gone? 

I'm off to the gym and then work now. I'll check back tonight. Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Angela Carlie said:


> Once the possum discovered the coast was clear--it was totally cute how it looked to the left and then to the right--it stood onto its tiny legs and scurried off the deck. AND WENT UNDER IT!


I believe that's the first time I've ever seen the words 'possum' and 'cute' in the same sentence.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

We had a similar problem last year.  An adult possum fell into one of our cellar window wells and couldn't get out.  We called animal control who refused to come out.  They suggested we put a ladder in the window well and let the creature climb out.  We did just that and, sure enough, the next day the possum was gone.  I really wish I had a photo of the little fellow climbing up that ladder.

Patricia


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They ARE cute. Adorable. Just make sure they have moved for the day and then board it up. They will find some other place to hang out. I get them all the time, which is funny since I live in apartments in a very busy are of the city. My last apartment was downstairs and I used to feed some of the stray cats, yes I know  . So I had cats, Possoms and Racoons all there, sometimes at the same time on my patio  . I have pictures of the Possum falling off the table where the food was and he played dead, so he hung there upside down between the table and the wall.  

Now I am in a upstairs apartment, I occupy 2nd and 3rd floor and have 2 balconies that are connected to the ground with stairs. 

I kept finding piles of not so nice presents and thought it was cats at first. Then I found a possom sitting on my lounge chair on the 3rd floor  . They also kept eating my peppers. They still do.

Next day, it wants to come up again so I grab my broom and we are having a Possum-Human standoff on my stairs, me holding a broom. It would not budge  . They hiss and their funny mouth wide open. It was funny in a way. Sometimes they sit like cats and groom. 

But yeah, once they move in, they are stubborn to leave.  

I don't know who was more stubborn on those stairs, the Possom or me, the Bavarian mule.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

They aren't cute and they have fleas.  They are furry rats.

Okay, boarding it up may not work--they are extremely adept diggers--and they do NOT go out in the day.  They go out at night.  So you'd have to hope they all left at night and try boarding it up.  But.  I'm not sure it would work.  They have pretty significant claws.

Your best bet is to trap them in a humane trap and "move" them to a larger park area that is fairly far from where you live (at least two miles).  THEN board up the area.

My neighbor has a deck. He's board it and you name it.  He now leaves a trap under there several times a year to get critters out.  Humane traps can be had at Harbor Freight or other places for 35 and up.  They have a door that slams down when food it taken from the back (and the animal trips a switch-lever.)  

Be very careful.  Possums are NOT docile.  They will hiss and fight like a feral cat.  They *will* be quite aggressive in some situations.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

We had the misfortune of having a skunk and a possum fight and DIE under our front porch. Try to imagine that stank in the middle of summer. We had a heck of a time getting them out. You really don't want to know how _that_ went down.

So, I'm going to have to join the not cute camp. Make sure they don't die under your deck!!!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I have no possums, so I think they're cute too. Though I've been known to catch and release baby pack rats, and you know what a mess those things make. But looking at their sweet little furry faces with those big black eyes and round little ears . . . *melt*

I agree on using humane traps. And, since there are babies, please make sure you get the whole family before you relocate them.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Possums aren't _all_ bad! We had nice ones at the zoo that little kids got to touch and pet. The wild ones can be pretty nasty, though. There are some companies that will humanely trap pests and then make sure they can't get back in their old nest (a combination of blocking it off and putting chemicals down that deter pests, I think), but I'm not sure how you would find a company like that. Maybe contact animal control and see if they have any suggestions?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A favorite joke of mine, though it may not mean anything to people who have not lived where possums do (especially in the spring):

Why did the chicken cross the road?
To prove to the possum it could be done.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just search on: "animal control" Washington state. As an example, this is what I came up with Link.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Cute possums:










They're evil. EVIL!!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Okay, I just couldn't resist....Proper Possum Analysis may help *snerk*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> Okay, I just couldn't resist....Proper Possum Analysis may help *snerk*
> ...


"...which you can find at any local marsupial supply outlet..." cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> We had the misfortune of having a skunk and a possum fight and DIE under our front porch. Try to imagine that stank in the middle of summer. We had a heck of a time getting them out. You really don't want to know how _that_ went down.
> 
> So, I'm going to have to join the not cute camp. Make sure they don't die under your deck!!!


Dear God. That's horrible!!


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> Okay, I just couldn't resist....Proper Possum Analysis may help *snerk*


Now that possum is definitely cute! hehe

@Swolf Awe, that's not fair. lol All creatures, especially humans, look evil when threatened.  Besides, this was a baby possum. See your middle picture with those cute babies?

I'm thinking boarding up the deck may not work because I just discovered there are a bazillion places for them to squeeze under. Hmmm. Thank you everyone for the great advice.

Look! I found this really cool repellent. It smells like fox pooh! hahaha Apparently, possums fear foxes. I'm gonna try this. Instead of possum pooh smell under the deck, we'll have fox pooh smell. http://www.critter-repellent.com/possum/possum-control.php Hopefully it won't last long...


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I also think possums are cute (or opossums, as someone told me is the correct term for what's in Oregon--I have no idea if that's right!). They look like tennis balls with tails.

If they had furry, fluffy tails, probably more people would think they are cute.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm I think it is time to call  Billy the Exterminator.  Animals are 'cute' in the wild, not so much when they move in with you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

They're_ under_ the deck? That's outdoors, right? Not actually "moved in with you"? If it's outdoors, why do you need to do anything about them?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A favorite joke of mine, though it may not mean anything to people who have not lived where possums do (especially in the spring):
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> To prove to the possum it could be done.


I was so glad I wasn't drinking my Coke when I read this. So funny. I had one commit suicide under my car once. But he got the last laugh, I had to replace my muffler.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> "...Proper Possum Analysis..."


Quick....call 911 ! I can' breath... can't stop laughing !! Good Heavens, that is funny !!


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> They're_ under_ the deck? That's outdoors, right? Not actually "moved in with you"? If it's outdoors, why do you need to do anything about them?


Yep. That's outdoors. I thought the same thing and I'm in no big rush, but would like for them to leave for a few of reasons. I have a big dog and a little dog. The little dog weighs three pounds, but thinks she weighs fifty. I'm afraid the big dog may kill more of the possums or the little dog may get hurt trying to be big.

Possum feces is way stinky, too. Like, sewage stink.

What if they keep multiplying under there?

Maybe they'll move on soon.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

No advice from me but good luck with the possum problem. I had a persistent one that keep getting into my background awhile back. My dog went crazy on him but he was as big as my little terrier and a lot tougher. Luckily I was around to rescue the dog.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> I also think possums are cute (or opossums, as someone told me is the correct term for what's in Oregon--I have no idea if that's right!). They look like tennis balls with tails.
> 
> If they had furry, fluffy tails, probably more people would think they are cute.


Australian possums are cute (distant relatives though, I think).


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Australian possums are cute (distant relatives though, I think).


They're cute as long as they stay in Australia.  They're huge pests here, where life is too easy for them, and they breed like... like possums in New Zealand. 70 million of them here the last I heard.

It's not their fault, of course. It's the fault of the silly humans who brought them here, and let them go.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Outdoors in the wild and outdoors near your home are two different things.  It may not be fair for us to continually encroach on their habitat then consider them pest when they invade our yards, but the fact is these animals do carry disease and can be dangerous to children and pets as well as do damage to homes and other property.  Someone jokingly mentioned Billy the Exterminator, but I think you probably should see if you can find someone like him nearby.  He does everything he can to rescue the animals instead of exterminating them, I've seen him go so far as to relocate a bee colony.  I'd call around and see if there are any no kill exterminators or animal rescue groups in your area.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Was I the only one disturbed by the lady on the video calling them Opossums?  The O is silent!  Or, I may just be a little too much hick.

Also, my mom says they are super greasy and should only be eaten when there is nothing else to eat.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Was I the only one disturbed by the lady on the video calling them Opossums? The O is silent! Or, I may just be a little too much hick.


From Webster's:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/opossum



> opos·sum noun \(ə-)ˈpä-səm\


The parentheses means the 'ə' is optional, so it's correct either way. In my experience, the more rural the location, the more likely it is the 'o' is not spoken.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

The no-kill exterminator sounds like a good idea. I know there are people who get rids of bees nests that are too close to a house without killing the bees, so there might be someone like that who deals with other critters.

The Australian possum is cute! Though I can imagine, like too many of anything, it can be a bother. Where were they brought in from originally?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Those rodent critters are HARD to get rid of.  My parents staged an epic battle between themselves and a family of raccoons that had managed to set up a home between the roof and the ceiling of their famly room.  

I guess that isn't much advice on getting rid of them...but it's a darn good story...


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Years ago, when I was in the Army, my wife and I went out of town for the weekend. When we got back, we found our apartment a mess with things all over the floor. The culprit was an opossum, which I found hissing in the closet. In the kitchen I found water in the sink. I don't think opossums can turn on the sink and stop it up for a water supply, so my guess is somebody somehow put the opossum in there. Never did figure that one out.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a pretty good raccoon story (another nasty animal).

A few years ago I get to work and there's a few voicemails on my phone.  The first one is my wife, and she's hysterical, babbling about something I can't understand.  I thought something had happened to one of our kids.  The second message is her also, much calmer and letting me know what happened.

She had let our dog out - a white long-haired mutt at the time - to do his morning business.  A few minutes later she opens the door to let him in, and he runs inside.  But he has a passenger.  A raccoon had latched himself to the dog's backside and rode him into the house.

Once inside, the **** jumps off the dog and begins walking around snarling.  My wife panics and jumps up on the kitchen table, and yells for the kids to take the dog upstairs into their room and lock the door (as if the **** could get in if it wasn't locked.)

The raccoon is circling the table, snarling at her, and she's losing it.  She reaches for the phone and makes her first call to me.  Getting my answering machine, she then calls the neighbor.

The neighbor comes over with a broom, taunts the **** with it, so it latches onto the broom, biting it.  He takes it outside and it jumps off and runs away.

Needless to say, the dog had to pass inspection from then on before it was allowed back inside.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I'll bet that poor dog was scared out of his mind, but oh, the visual.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Ann Herrick said:


> The Australian possum is cute! Though I can imagine, like too many of anything, it can be a bother. Where were they brought in from originally?


They're native to Australia, but misguided people brought them here to New Zealand. They hadn't learned the lesson from introducing rabbits.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Angela Carlie said:


> Yep. That's outdoors. I thought the same thing and I'm in no big rush, but would like for them to leave for a few of reasons. I have a big dog and a little dog. The little dog weighs three pounds, but thinks she weighs fifty. I'm afraid the big dog may kill more of the possums or the little dog may get hurt trying to be big.
> 
> Possum feces is way stinky, too. Like, sewage stink.
> 
> ...


They will come back and nest in the same place over and over. I can't remember if they have little ones...I think it's twice a year, but don't quote me on that.

The possums themselves stink--not just the feces. They can and will scratch/bite dogs (or people for that matter.) They have fleas and ticks and there will be fleas/ticks under the decking even if/when they leave--so that area should be sprayed and avoided by pets and humans.

I've seen the little ones and they really are ... not cute.


----------

